# Require PTE-A practice test



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Does anybody here have a PTE-A practice test cd? I am appearing for PTE-A on 13July as my IELTS scores are very low. I need some sample test cd to practice for all modules. Reading, writing, Speaking and listening. Kindly help. Any cell number/whatsapp number would be highly appreciated. I am ready to pay you for the courier and cd charges.

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
*01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)*
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps (Hope)
XX/08/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/08/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/12/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/12/2015 - Case officer assigned
XX/12/2015 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Mate,
I have some Study materials in soft copy. You do not need to have the actual physical CD.
I have kept a copy of the material in shared folder.
PM me with your email id I will share the link with you.

All the best.


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

Can you share me that study material as well.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Kaivalya,
Please download the material from the link provided over your email. All the best for your Preparation and exam.
Do keep us informed on your score.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Mate,
> I have some Study materials in soft copy. You do not need to have the actual physical CD.
> I have kept a copy of the material in shared folder.
> PM me with your email id I will share the link with you.
> ...


hi,

can you also please share the soft copy with me. I have to appear end of july. Need some practice material.

Many thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Binny,
Shared over your email. All the best.



binny318 said:


> Can you share me that study material as well.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
PM Me your email id bro....




1400ashi said:


> hi,
> 
> can you also please share the soft copy with me. I have to appear end of july. Need some practice material.
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Hi,
> PM Me your email id bro....


where is an option for PM. I am new to this forum. Can you help


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Kaivalya,
> Please download the material from the link provided over your email. All the best for your Preparation and exam.
> Do keep us informed on your score.


Hi Sukesh,

Thanks a ton for the free help. I encountered people selling this material on quikr.com and olx.com for 1000 INR. But anyways your generousity is highly appreciated.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Click on my name. You may see an option send a private message. 

I think you need to post on this forum before you can send a PM to anyone.
try once and let me know.



1400ashi said:


> where is an option for PM. I am new to this forum. Can you help


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohh,
I Didn't know that. Can this be sold too.

Anyway I received these materials free from other forum members out here. so sharing it with others.
Just wish me luck for my VISA application and grant. that would be my price.

Also you can press the thanks button on my post. hehe.



kaivalya said:


> Hi Sukesh,
> 
> Thanks a ton for the free help. I encountered people selling this material on quikr.com and olx.com for 1000 INR. But anyways your generousity is highly appreciated.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Click on my name. You may see an option send a private message.
> 
> I think you need to post on this forum before you can send a PM to anyone.
> try once and let me know.


I have sent you the PM. Can you check and confirm?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Done.
Link sent to your email.

ALl the best for your preparation and your exam.



1400ashi said:


> I have sent you the PM. Can you check and confirm?


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks sukesh for sharing the material. All the very best for your Visa process. Good luck


----------



## reyansh (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello Sukesh,

Can you please help me with the study materials, thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Thank you so much Sukesh for quick response and material. Will definitely work to get 65+ in all modules


----------



## itika30 (Jul 9, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Click on my name. You may see an option send a private message.
> 
> I think you need to post on this forum before you can send a PM to anyone.
> try once and let me know.


Hi suku,

Please share material . shared my email id with you.

Thanks


----------



## devabe2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Sukesh, 

I am preparing PTE-A. I was confused is that self study enough for PTE-A EXAM or I have to go for coaching class for PTE. 

Can you send me the PTE material to my email id


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Click on my name. You may see an option send a private message.
> 
> I think you need to post on this forum before you can send a PM to anyone.
> try once and let me know.



I am new to forum and unable to PM you for PTE study material. I think I need some minimum no of post before I request the PM.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Ohh,
> I Didn't know that. Can this be sold too.
> 
> Anyway I received these materials free from other forum members out here. so sharing it with others.
> ...


Dear friend, i have PMed you, please could you kindly send me these materials too?


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Sukesh,

I have PM'ed you, Can you please send me the material?


----------



## VK_OZ (Sep 7, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Click on my name. You may see an option send a private message.
> 
> I think you need to post on this forum before you can send a PM to anyone.
> try once and let me know.



Hi Suku,
I am clicking on ur user name but not getting an option for PM even though I have posted 2 posts on this forum.
So pls let me know how to do it ? 
I am planning to take PTE next week and need some material for preparing.

Thanks,
VK


----------



## Am1th (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi 
iam preparing for PTE, can you please share the soft copies through shared folder.

my email id is (snip)

Thanks in advance.
Amithpal.


----------



## VK_OZ (Sep 7, 2014)

kaivalya said:


> Hi Sukesh,
> 
> Thanks a ton for the free help. I encountered people selling this material on quikr.com and olx.com for 1000 INR. But anyways your generousity is highly appreciated.


Hi Kaivalya,
Can u pls share to link for PTE material.
my email id is : (snip)

Thanks,
VK


----------



## nehamuppa (Jun 2, 2015)

Need PTE material please......appearing in August..........


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Would members please stop giving their email addresses on the forum. This leaves you open to scammers who maybe watching forums such as this.
Once you have enough posts to be an active member you can send and receive pm's (private messages). Please use this facility for your own safety.

Thank you


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

hello guys...would you mind to send me as well?


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Kaivalya,
> Can u pls share to link for PTE material.
> my email id is : (snip)
> 
> ...


VK - Now you have 5 posts, you can PM now.


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

Veronica said:


> Would members please stop giving their email addresses on the forum. This leaves you open to scammers who maybe watching forums such as this.
> Once you have enough posts to be an active member you can send and receive pm's (private messages). Please use this facility for your own safety.
> 
> Thank you


Moderator- How many posts are needed to PM anyone?


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

shavu said:


> Moderator- How many posts are needed to PM anyone?


Yes me asking as well... I have 5 posts now...


----------



## swamyO (Jul 14, 2015)

Can you share me that study material as well


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
I no longer have the study material with me. I somehow by mistake deleted the same and did not have a backup copy. Please don't send any PM to me for the same as I am very sorry I will not be able to help you guys out.
Maybe you can check with people with whom I already shared as above.


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

You can pm your email address for study material.. Thanks


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

binny318 said:


> You can pm your email address for study material.. Thanks


Hi Binny

Shall I pm you my emailid for study material?


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

I also have the study material. Send me a PM if anybody wants it



gd2015 said:


> Hi Binny
> 
> Shall I pm you my emailid for study material?


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sure..


----------



## nehamuppa (Jun 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Ohh,
> I Didn't know that. Can this be sold too.
> 
> Anyway I received these materials free from other forum members out here. so sharing it with others.
> ...


hi,
Can you please share your material plz.....can you also tell us how did you score 90 in speaking.......I gave my test 2 times always lacking in speaking by 1 r 2 marks.

please help me


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
As already commented above I lost the material. it got accidently deleted. Maybe someone with whom I already shared may be able to help you out.

Regarding speaking part I think you need to practice hard on retell lecture as this is where most people lack.
there is a technique to take notes for the lecture part known as the T Method of taking notes.if you search on youtube you can get more details.



nehamuppa said:


> hi,
> Can you please share your material plz.....can you also tell us how did you score 90 in speaking.......I gave my test 2 times always lacking in speaking by 1 r 2 marks.
> 
> please help me


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

@nehamuppa: 
Sent you pm with download link


----------



## flyhi (Jul 1, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> @nehamuppa:
> Sent you pm with download link


Can you please send the study material to ozflyhi77 at gmail.com

I am not able to pm you.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Sent. Check your mail



flyhi said:


> Can you please send the study material to ozflyhi77 at gmail.com
> 
> I am not able to pm you.


----------



## jainatul18 (Jul 10, 2015)

*PTE Training material*

Hi Mate,
Can you share the PTE training material to me. I will be appearing next month. 




suku1809 said:


> hi Mate,
> I have some Study materials in soft copy. You do not need to have the actual physical CD.
> I have kept a copy of the material in shared folder.
> PM me with your email id I will share the link with you.
> ...


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure mate,
Either give me your email address send PM (You need to have at least 5 posts before you can send/receive pm). 



jainatul18 said:


> Hi Mate,
> Can you share the PTE training material to me. I will be appearing next month.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Bhatia,

I have sent you a PM. I have exam this august. can you please send me the link.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

suku1809 said:


> hi Kaivalya,
> Please download the material from the link provided over your email. All the best for your Preparation and exam.
> Do keep us informed on your score.


Hi Suku

Please provide the material to me as well thanks in advance.


----------



## paksh88 (Jan 9, 2015)

*PTE Material*



suku1809 said:


> hi Mate,
> I have some Study materials in soft copy. You do not need to have the actual physical CD.
> I have kept a copy of the material in shared folder.
> PM me with your email id I will share the link with you.
> ...


Please give me pte material


----------



## pareet (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,

Can you please share soft copy with me.

Thanks 
Pareet


----------



## pareet (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Can somebody please share the material with me.. I am also taking the test shortly


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

paksh88 said:


> Please give me pte material


plz share it I need it also


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Same here bro.. need some practice material for PTE- A .. hope my hunt for it get over soon.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers


----------



## gurmeethundal (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Sukesh,

Please share the PTE Academic study material with me. I have appeared for IELTS thrice but not able to get the 7 in each module. I want to try with PTE A. I will appear for the test in mid of May. As I have invested so much in IELTS so don't want to take any chance with PTE.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## suri2 (Jan 18, 2016)

*pte preparation*

Hi Everyone, I am Rakesh here preparing to appear for PTE exam, for Australia PR. Appreciate, if forum come forward to share practise paper link with me.
i require 65 in each module.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

suku1809 said:


> hi Mate,
> I have some Study materials in soft copy. You do not need to have the actual physical CD.
> I have kept a copy of the material in shared folder.
> PM me with your email id I will share the link with you.
> ...


Hey 

Can you also please send me the docs for PTE-A preparation!

Thanks
hjauhari


----------



## navleenashaah (Jul 12, 2016)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Binny,
> Shared over your email. All the best.


Please share the material, even i am going re appear the PTE A.


----------



## mahipal (Aug 8, 2015)

*PTE material*

Hi Guys,
Any one has PTE material (soft copy or any) ?
Could you please share any one ?
I want to practice before attending an exam.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## psgod77 (Feb 3, 2016)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Binny,
> Shared over your email. All the best.


@suku
pls share the material with me as well for Pte.Appearing next month
<[B]SNIP[/B]>
*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*


It be will be a great help/Thanks.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello All,

Am new to the forum, can somebody help me with PTE - A material as I couldnt find any material on internet. 

I understand that some restrictions are there on new members to PM others, would appreciate help here.

Thanks
Sephali


----------



## Mody30 (Sep 18, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Am new to the forum, can somebody help me with PTE - A material as I couldnt find any material on internet.
> 
> ...


Hello 

I'm new too 

You can go to Youtube and search for E2 language or E2 PTE you will find a channel that will help you well.
they make webinars about 1 hour each for each type of questions.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

Mody30 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new too
> 
> ...


Hello

Thanks for the info..but am actually looking for material that can be downloaded onto the pc as i can practice in offline mode only..!

Any material for PTE-A would be of great help.. can someone share the material with a link or over a mail? Thanks..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi Suku and everyone, 

Can you please share those materials to the new joinees please? I see few including myself  

1. ksrikanthh
2. Mody30
3. Abrockss


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Suku and everyone,
> 
> Can you please share those materials to the new joinees please? I see few including myself
> 
> ...



Hello guys, 
PTE material would be of great help, as no offline material available on internet..!!
Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Suku and everyone,
> 
> Can you please share those materials to the new joinees please? I see few including myself
> 
> ...


added my name. please share the materials. thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hi folks,

please let us know once you are available and can share the practise materials. The following people are waiting for it : 

1. ksrikanthh
2. Mody30
3. Abrockss
4. commie_rick

Your support is greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

hey guys,


more materials here. i gotten it from another thread.


https://docs.google.com/folderview?i...&usp=drive_web
PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One)
The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics
The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Describe Image
http://www.allinfi.com/2015/09/pte-a...ut-points.html
https://rajreviews.wordpress.com/tag...istening-tips/


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> hey guys,
> 
> 
> more materials here. i gotten it from another thread.
> ...


Hi, 
Tried with above 3 links.. nothing is working. plz post the correct links..


----------



## abhinavfuture (Sep 4, 2017)

*PTE Material*

hi , i am searching for PTE Material , can somebody help me


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

abhinavfuture said:


> hi , i am searching for PTE Material , can somebody help me


Hi, 

Check the below link and download

PTE Materials


----------

